# negative



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

negative from me i am afraid. wishing every one of you so much luck xx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your BFN Eva.  Sending you   

Cera


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your BFP, hope you are feeling better soon.....your BFP is just around the corner!!

Bendybird.x


----------



## yanni (May 9, 2005)

you are not alone I also got a BFN keep strong!
Love Jackie (yanni)


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Eva ~ sorry to hear your news.......wishing you loads of luck too. Hope your future holds your dreams hun,

Take care 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## CICLEY (Jul 22, 2004)

Eva,just wanted to say How sorry I am,I hope one day your dreams come true..... 

Cicley xxxxxxx


----------

